# which nail-gun?



## goldeneyedmonkey (17 May 2010)

Hello all, I'm looking to invest in a nail-gun sometime soon... 

I have used a DeWalt DC628KB, which doesn't use gas so is very simple & easy to use and is good to be used as a finishing nailer.

But @ £350 notes with batteries, charger etc. seems a bit expensive. But now that I've looked all nail-guns seem to be @ about this price range. I know that Paslode are deemed to be the "Daddies", but the DeWalt is so user friendly I can't ignore it. 

Oh yeah, I'll only be using this in the workshop and not on-site. So I don't necessarily need it to be cordless, but it's obviously an advantage. 

Any reviews/recommendations would be gladly received, thanks in advance for any words of wisdom. 

Cheers_Dan


----------



## markwuzere (17 May 2010)

if thats the type of nailer you want then buy the dewalt, no gas and little maintainance, i have the paslode and think its great but have also used the dewalt and in the long run the savings on use ( pins are cheaper because you don't need the gas and no cleaning kits, or O rings etc) make it a far better option, 
some of the others will be able to advise you on air guns but i have no experience of them
hope this helps
 Mark


----------



## Lons (17 May 2010)

goldeneyedmonkey":iksyz71m said:


> Hello all, I'm looking to invest in a nail-gun sometime soon...
> 
> I have used a DeWalt DC628KB, which doesn't use gas so is very simple & easy to use and is good to be used as a finishing nailer.
> 
> ...



Hi Dan

I've had my Paslode 350 for about 4 years and although not used constantly, it's paid for itself several times over.

It's a first fix gun but I have used a 250 which is just as good.

very reliable but you do need to take the time to keep it clean and serviced (about 30 mins after prolonged use).

Just put up my own extension roof without help and couldn't have done it alone without the Paslode.

Nails are expensive but many of the generic nails and gas are now just as reliable at half the cost.

Hope that helps

Bob


----------



## dexter (17 May 2010)

Hi Dan 
I had a problem a few weeks ago Getting hold of separate gas canisters for my paslode 350. I had more than enough nails but I was down to my last gas canister, I`ve been able to get packs of two in the past from my local Paslode supplier or the local tool shop but neither could help me. The bloke at the tool shop said he had been unable to get any for at least 6 weeks. I don't know if this is a sign of things to come,(gas only supplied with nails.) but if your only going to use the gun in the shop then an air fed system could offer you greater flexibility.

Dex


----------



## chippy1970 (17 May 2010)

Get the Dewalt we have 2 of them that we went over to from Paslodes and they are much better either that or get a compressor and nailguns.

We still use the Paslode first fix guns but the 2nd fix Paslodes are so un-reliable (even with regular servicing) where as the Dewalt ones have never let us down and they are much cheaper to run as theres no gas to buy.


----------



## speed (17 May 2010)

ive had the dewalt for 3/4 years and never let me down.

if its just for workshop use id get air compressor, then you can run a 16g 18g and a headless pinner + others

the you could prob buy everything for the smae price as the dewalt. the 16ga nails axminster sell for there gun is approx half the price of dewalt nails


----------



## speed (17 May 2010)

Axminster Headless Pinner 
Axminster AT3020 Heavy Duty Air Nailer 
Axminster AW50N Air Nailer 
Axminster AWC25HP Compressor - 240V 

=£345 and 23p


----------



## mtr1 (17 May 2010)

Buy the Dewalt, they are far more reliable than a pas(2nd fix). I have had both and wouldn't buy the pas again. Except the 1st fix which is much better.


----------



## mailee (17 May 2010)

I also have the De Walt and can't fault it. I should add that it is no good for first fix though as the nails are only 16g. I have a large framing nailer and compressor for this sort of work. I also have a small brad nailer for use in the shop which is much lighter than the De Walt. HTH. :wink:


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (17 May 2010)

thanks for all the info... two things:

1. what's the g indicate? i.e. 16g & 18g?

2. would a compressor be noisy? because I only have a small workshop and it can get very noisy with just the dust extractor and an orbital on!

p.s it will mostly be used for putting carcasses together while the pva goes off, because I'm gonna have to spend a fortune on clamps the way it's going at the moment!


----------



## wobblycogs (17 May 2010)

g would be gauge (american wire gauge). The higher the gague the thinner the nail. 

It sounds more like you want a nailer / stapler rather than a full on nail gun. I bought a Tacwise 191EL Pro 35mm Nailer/Stapler from Screwfix a couple of weeks ago for over boarding some floors. Fantastic piece of kit. Will fire a 25mm staple into an oak beam no problem (probably wouldn't manage 35mm into oak though which is the biggest staple it takes).


----------



## peter99 (17 May 2010)

it's a no brainer.
for a workshop compressor and nail guns. Bombproof. You can also buy a small portable unit to use on site with the nail guns at a later date.

For multi area site work either the dewalt or paslode. Paslode is great but too fiddly with servicing for me.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (17 May 2010)

Wobblycogs: that's exactly what I'm looking for, nice one!


----------



## Mattty (17 May 2010)

goldeneyedmonkey":2kgbp4nk said:


> Wobblycogs: that's exactly what I'm looking for, nice one!



Combo staple and pin guns are fine but do leave a wide mark as the firing pin is wider to suit staples. 
I'd just get seperate pin and staple guns off ebay. 

Dewalt and paslode pin guns are really 2nd fix joinery guns, as others have said the dewalt is the business and way better than the paslode.


----------



## seaco (17 May 2010)

goldeneyedmonkey":2n0q4pju said:


> thanks for all the info... two things:
> 2. would a compressor be noisy? because I only have a small workshop and it can get very noisy with just the dust extractor and an orbital on!




Most compressors are a bit noisy, but worth it I wouldn't be without mine I use an 18g Bostich, 15g T nailer, 2 types of stapler a riveter and a framing nailer even a small touch up spray gun all from a small Bostich compressor...

I have got a silent compressor that I use for airbrushing but although the pressures there it would take to long to fill so wouldn't keep up with tools they use the same type of pump used on fridges.


----------



## wobblycogs (17 May 2010)

Glad I could help. As matty said the gun can leave a mark when using brads because the driver has to be wide enough to sink a staple but I've found that unless I'm pushing hard on the back of the tool and nailing into soft material it's not a problem (the harder you push the deeper the fixing is sunk into the work piece). For the price it's a fantastic tool and I can't imagine how I got by without one now I've used it for everything from jig making to tacking up dust sheets and even wire mesh for plastering.


----------



## BradNaylor (18 May 2010)

I would definitely go down the compressed air route. A small compressor can be picked up for £50 or so - mine cost £27.50 in B&Q's sale last year! This can be easily taken on site as well as being used in the workshop.

As for guns, ideally you need three.

The most useful is an 18g brad nailer which will take up to 2" brads.







This will handle most jobs - just choose the appropriate length brads for the job in hand.

For framing you need something with a little more guts. A 16g gun which will take up to 2.5" nails.






Finally, for very fine work, a headless pinner is the thing. The pins are are almost invisible - great for attaching mouldings etc.






My tools are all Porter Cable as those pictured above. Axminster do own-brand versions at less than half the price however, and from what I've seen they are excellent.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Mike-W (27 Nov 2010)

I don’t own a nail gun- its one of those tools I have never felt the need for.
Anyway I have to replace our back fence put up 15 years ago (cheep panels from Buy & Queue), I’m planning to make up 10 Close Boarded panels insitu and hope never to replace it again. Is there anyone with experience of the Axminster AW50N mentioned several times on this forum? Are the 18g T nails the gun will fire suitable for fixing featherboards to the frame? The fence supplier mentioned galvanized nails, I see Screwfix sell them, I guess 18g brads are universal amongst nail guns?


Best wishes


Mike


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Nov 2010)

Mike-W":22hz7lgy said:


> I don’t own a nail gun- its one of those tools I have never felt the need for.
> Anyway I have to replace our back fence put up 15 years ago (cheep panels from Buy & Queue), I’m planning to make up 10 Close Boarded panels insitu and hope never to replace it again. Is there anyone with experience of the Axminster AW50N mentioned several times on this forum? Are the 18g T nails the gun will fire suitable for fixing featherboards to the frame? The fence supplier mentioned galvanized nails, I see Screwfix sell them, I guess 18g brads are universal amongst nail guns?
> 
> 
> ...


 
I personally wouldn't use 18 gauge for that job they are too skinny 16 would be better like the Paslodes and Dewalts fire but they dont have t heads. My T nailer (ace&k) fires 15's


----------



## Ateallthepies (28 Nov 2010)

I have the 16 gauge Paslode as I do a bit of second fix like skirtings and architraves. It was fine for the task but noisy and would make other people jump!

The trouble with the gas nailers is the gas which seems to go 'off'? As I am not using it regularly I can find the gun starts to play up and I find putting in a fresh canister solves the miss-fires. I too have lots of brads with no gas.

I will probably sell the passy as I now use all Bostitch air tools and compressor.

I have the little 6 litre compressor with the roll cage and the 30 metre reel hose and this powers a 23 gauge headless pinner, 18 gauge brad and 16 gauge second fix gun. 

Also I use a lot the concrete nailer for skirtings and coving and it is brilliant for this. I also have a stapler and have just bought a framing nailer so will see how that performs shortly and see how my little compressor handles it?

All my Bostitch stuff has worked flawlessly and most of it was bought on ebay and quite cheap. It has saved me loads of time. 

Another good thing with air is I use a blow gun to dust off stuff and have tyre gauge fitting that has pumped up my tyres whenever needed!

Steve.


----------



## speed (28 Nov 2010)

Ateallthepies":1twm454k said:


> I have the little 6 litre compressor with the roll cage and the 30 metre reel hose and this powers a 23 gauge headless pinner, 18 gauge brad and 16 gauge second fix gun.
> 
> . I also have a stapler and have just bought a framing nailer so will see how that performs shortly and see how my little compressor handles it?
> 
> ...



i have the same setup as you but with a makita compressor,
let me know how the framing gun goes as id love to add one to my "collection  , i assumed 6l would not be powerfull enough to fire 2+ nails with out cycling


----------



## Ateallthepies (28 Nov 2010)

Judging by my other guns consumptions I reckon that I will get around 5 shots before the compressor motor kicks in with the framer.

Definitely not good for the all day fixer who needs to bang in 30 plus nails a minute but for my needs should be just about OK.

Will report back and let you know.

Steve.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (28 Nov 2010)

I went for the cheaper option mentioned on the last page, the Tacwise job for about £40, I wish I hadn't now. It's very easy to mark whatever surface you're nailing into, and the power cord is very short so an extension has to be used, not very ergonomic either. It does the job, but it's not very ood IMHO.

When I upgrade I'm going to get the Axminster ones: 18g Nailer and the Headless Pinner, but I am wondering about compressors, I want one that's not going to be mega noisy, but can handle fairly constant use. I'll probably just get one of the Axy ones. But the Bostitch 'Silent' compressors seem pretty cool (not tried matching the tools I want to the compressor yet though.) But they are far too expensive.

I'm gonna get something to inflate my tyres and a blow-off nozzle for getting dust out of nooks n crannies etc. They seem pretty useful.

_Dan


----------



## Ateallthepies (28 Nov 2010)

You can always knock up a sound proofed box to house the compressor. 

You do need a bit of air flow of course but this can dampen the sound to not annoying levels.

My compressor can be used indoors as it is not that loud but it can startle a person on start-up.

I try to have it outside where possible and use the long hose but am forever reminding people to not tread on the hose!

As for matching the compressor to the tools, all the bradders and staplers will work with any compressor to their full ability. Not sure yet on the coil and framing nailers.

My 6 litre compressor allows me to use all the tools I have as fast as I need without problems.

Spraying and stuff like air sanders are a different matter and need large reservoirs and powerful motors.

Steve.


----------



## Mike-W (28 Nov 2010)

chippy1970":3m98o37s said:


> Mike-W":3m98o37s said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t own a nail gun- its one of those tools I have never felt the need for.
> ...




Thanks Chippy1970

As I don't want to be spending much more than 50 notes on an air nailer at the mo, I suppose I could either double up on the fixings in each featherboard with 18 gauge nails or get my trusty claw hammer out and knock in about a thousand nails!


Thanks all for the info 

Mike


----------



## Ateallthepies (3 Dec 2010)

speed":4t8nwu2n said:


> i have the same setup as you but with a makita compressor,
> let me know how the framing gun goes as id love to add one to my "collection  , i assumed 6l would not be powerfull enough to fire 2+ nails with out cycling



Hi speed,

My F33 PTSM framer turned up but I have no nails to test yet as they are order only at screwfix and they had none in today nor any other shop in my area!

Will report back when I have some.

Also looking at the specifications of the gun, it seems with the 6 litre compressor that I will get about 25 shots a minute at most.

Hope to have some nails by next week.

Steve.


----------



## Ateallthepies (8 Dec 2010)

Well I got some 75mm ring shanks today and can report at 8 BAR the compressor gives 3 shots before cycling. This is more than enough pressure to drive the nails I had.

So I reduced the air to 6 BAR and get 5 shots before cycling.

This nailer can go as low as 4.8 BAR but I didn't try the 75mm nails that low as at the time I didn't know how low I could go.

So it seems that roughly every BAR of pressure from 8 down gives 1extra shot. 

So my 6 litre compressor is fine so long as I don't want to fire a nail a second, and if so will have to get a larger tank version.

HTH,

Steve.


----------



## speed (8 Dec 2010)

thanks for the reply steve

hmmm 5 shots then recycle i supose its ok for the odd studwork, im just a little concerned about the noise now, i bet i could cut the next stud in the same time it takes to cycle so in effect it will be on almost constant... im not sure i will have any happy customers, its about 98db


----------

